# Irish Company Invoicing UAE Business



## amgd28 (9 Aug 2011)

Hi,
My company has been ploughing away at the UAE (Dubai, Abu Dhabi) for the last 7 months developing a pipeline. To do a deal with a government agency, we know that we need to set up a branch office, but that is going to cost 50k.
My plan however was to get a few contracts with some private parties before committing spend on a branch office, and thankfully this is bearing fruit as we agreed a 200k deal today, half of which is invoiced in September.
Although we are an Enterprise Ireland client, their advice has been vague RE my query below, so hence posting here:

_We will be billing in euro, but can anybody clarify what the VAT/Sales Tax implication is for our Dublin office billing a UAE private business? Does VAT Apply? Any other "gotchas"?_


----------



## bullbars (10 Aug 2011)

I've received invoices from Irish companies here- VAT is zero. VAT reg. no. is provided but thy did not apply VAT.


----------



## capnhand (10 Aug 2011)

Hi

If it is a business customer the place of supply is in the UAE. As there is no VAT chargable outside the EU there is no VAT applicable.

If it is not a business ie an individual, then VAT may be due but there are some excceptions based on the nature of the service provided.

It is your responsibility to ensure that it is a business and not an individual if there is a question as to whether to charge VAT or not.

Hope this helps

capnhand


----------



## amgd28 (10 Aug 2011)

Hi guys thanks for the responses.
Yes the client is a business - a private hospital. Your replies are consistent with what I thought, but it is good to get first hand experiences.

Thanks


----------

